# Is it Hashimoto's?



## kkimmons15 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello everyone

I am still experiencing symptoms of muscle weakness and soreness. The "flares" start with my menstrual cycle and anytime I get sick and last for a few weeks. I have extreme stomach burn upon activity or stress all the time. I have no idea what is going on. The doctors have no clue. My latest GP did an ANA again and it was positive. So, he is ready to ship me to a rheumy. I have been tested for a lot of different autoimmune diseases back in January. All were negative. My last Vitamin d level was 37 and b 12 was 288. My ferritin was 60. What else should I check? Thinking it is some deficiency possibly? Also, I got diagnosed with this crazy disease called Raynaud's during my rheumy visit in January. My hands turn white then purple when exposed to cold. It is very painful in the Winter.

I do have hypothyroid that has been controlled for years. I had the rheumy check my thyroid antibodies in January and it was TPO 49 and Antibodies 149. This just doesn't seem too bad to me. Is this even considered Hashimoto's? If I do have it I need to address these symptoms I am having as a relation to it maybe?? I look at the list of Hashimoto's symptoms and I don't have many except the hypothyroid. I have never had hyper symptoms.

I have given up on doctors. I am going to have to figure this out for myself or just deal with it. I can still function. But I am just very weak and have no muscle strength during these "flares". Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You said TPO was 49...and then you said "antibodies" were 149. What antibodies are you referring to?

What do your current labs look like? Like, TSH, free t4, and free t3?


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Raynaud's is very painful in the winter, especially if you live somewhere that get's sub-freezing temps. A friend of mine had this and she actually ending up shopping and buying a very nice pair of gloves from a hunting store. She also invested in wool socks to help her feet out. It's not a fun condition to have. With her she limited caffeine to help thwart attacks and I have also heard that if you are a smoker in these cases to stop and it should improve.

For antibodies are you referring to the ones that attack your thyroid (i.e. TPO)? Ideally you should have none of these since your body should not be launching an autoimmune attack on your thyroid. Along with this thyroid patients can get heart burn/GERD and it should be looked into. What are your labs on your thyroid?


----------

